# What color is she?



## silenceofmind (Jun 11, 2018)

I’m thinking it’s some sort of bronze, but I’m new to breeding pigeons for color and don’t know where the ‘grizzle’ effect on her wings is coming from or what type of bronze she could be.


----------



## Cascadia (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm not an expert, I've only been breeding pigeons for 3 years but to me that looks like a blue check (or t-check) with bronzing. Bronze is a weird gene and not super well understood yet (or at least that I've found!). And from this photo it looks like it's more of a pied gene rather than a grizzle gene, if you're talking about the white flights at least!


----------

